# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Ditari i ndjenjave...

## Hekurani1

2 tetor...
Bashke me kafen e mengjesit, e piva lajmin e hidhur te dites. Nje mikun tim luftetar, e vrau liria.

----------


## Altina

2 Tetor.....

2 here e trishtuar, ne dore kam nje e-mail.......
Shuplake dhe lot....
Miresia ime ka vrare dhe me ka vrare .........

----------


## Nuska

2 tetor... akoma 2003 


Jashtezakonisht brenda caqeve se te zakonshmes...

----------


## Hekurani1

E premte, 3 tetor...
Revolucioni po i han bijte e vete!

----------


## Altina

3 Tetor.....
Jam vetem.....
Ndihem vetem mes njerezve ....
Dhe ashtu e vetme perligj vetmine time te shurdhet.
Me dhembin syte nga e njejta ngjyre e pare perdite.....

----------


## Living in Vain

3 Tetor,

13-14.00 very optimistic moments  :buzeqeshje: 

sjane te gjitha ditet njesoj........fluturojme pa e kuptuar si gjethe vjeshte ketej andej nga te papriturat e fatit.

----------


## ALBA

3  Tetor
Sot e morra vesh se sa e vogel eshte bota.
Cudia me e madhe  per mua ,der sot.

----------


## Ars

Po Alba,nese mbeshtillesh ne gezhojen e nje fjale.

----------


## ALBA

pikerisht se ajo fjal e kishte ganituren prej plumbi ,dhe e plasi gezhojen ne fjale. :shkelje syri:

----------


## Nuska

3 tetor... 2003 


Temperatura: 36 e 8 vija...
Syte: te skuqur...
Floket: te shprishura...
Zemra: rahje normale...
Stomaku: plot me ullinj dhe vere...
shpatullat: e renduara...
Kembet: e mpira...
Krahet: te mpire...


Niveli i ndienjave: zerro ...

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

3 tetor 2003

Sot kisha dy provime, meduket bera mire ne provimin e psikologjis dhe kalkulas ")

----------


## angeldust

Ndjenja???

Nganjehere uroj qe mos kisha fare... E c'i do? Thua valle vetem per t'i dhene fuqine nje tjetri te beje c'te doje me ty? 

Por hmmm... nganjehere tjeter mund t'i perdor edhe une per te pasur fuqi te tille mbi njerezit. S'kisha bere pune te tilla me pare. Te pakten jo me vetedije. Bera sot... ose keto ditet e fundit... Them se kam pasur profesor te mire, gjithashtu te pavetedijshem por sidoqofte profesor. 

Ja qe ejnxhelli behet edhe djallush ndonjehere... kjo eshte jeta... Te pakten s'kam ndrojtje ta deklaroj.

Data? E mo nja tre tetor me duket... 18 vjet me pare isha 4 vjec dhe u bera me vellacke  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## angeldust

Ahhh po harrova, akoma 3 tetor dhe dicka e paster, e embel, e bukur, e bute ende jeton brenda meje. Ja kam kycur deren nga jashte dhe s'e lejoj te dale. Ashtu e kam ultimatumin.

----------


## jessi89

..3 Tetor...
..ditelindja ime ...sa?...ndjehem si 20...

----------


## ALBA

Sot jam zgjuar me nje  ganiture humori te habitshme,me vjen te qaj e te qesh.U habita kur dola ne dritare,koha me ngjante mua ,sot  kishte dal dielli,por nje shih i himet u mundonte t'ja ulte temraturen,e megjithese dielli shikonte me buzeqeshje e me dukej mua sikur me thoshte:  Mos u merzit se ke kohe te shijosh rezet e mija!Vura buzen ne gaz,dhe dy lot te ngrohte me vershuan ne faqe.I besova.......

----------


## MIRI98

Sa fort po sh'drit
dhe sa pak po nxeh
ai diell n'at maje ...

me keto fjale fillon eposi i kreshnikeve "Mujes dhe Halilit"

----------


## MIRI98

Sa fort po sh'drit
dhe sa pak po nxeh,
ai diell n'at maje ...
.....

Me keto fjale fillon eposi i kreshnikeve te Jutbines.

----------


## ALBA

Sot jam e merzitur,nuk me lan endrrat te flej e qete .Dje, se mora nje provim qe ishte shume i rendesishem per jeten,e megjithate jam e detyruar ta jap ne vjesht.Ishalla nuk kam prap ate teme,sepse ishte nje pyetje shume e veshtire. :i terbuar:

----------


## MIRI98

Nqse nuk gabohem Maximilian Gorki (Shkrimtar rus) ne romanin e tij "Nena" shkruante per nje te ri komunist qe luftonte kunder regjimit ne fuqi (Carit). pasi u kap nga organet qeveritare u mor ne pyetje dhe sigurisht edhe u keqtrajtua fizikisht. Pavaresisht nga dhuna e fizike dhe psikologjike djaloshi trim nuk tregonte asgje nga ato cfare kerkonin hetuesit.
 Ne nje moment hetuesi qe tashme po e humbiste durimin i drejtohet me inat:
- "A nuk e kupton mor djale se eshte budallek te ngrihesh kunder qeverise a nuk e kupton se nuk i biet kokes per mur".

Djaloshi pavaresisht se ishte i derrmuar nga keqtrajtimi e tejzgjatur mbodhi fuqine dhe iu drejtua policit, i cili nuk e leshonte per asnje moment kamzhikun nga dora:

-"Muri te cilit une i bie me koke eshte aq i vjetrua, saqe ai nuk eshte ne gjendje te mbaje veten dhe nje dite une ate do ta hedh pertoke".

Keshtu tha djali i pamposhtur dhe i doli edhe fjala. Komunistet rrezuan regjimin e Carit dhe cuan deri aty qe Rusia te behet dhe te ngelet superfuqi boterore. (Sigurisht qe ne aspektin e te drejtave te njeriut qeverisja e tyre, qe si model pas luftes se dyte boterore u kopjua ne gjithe Evropen Lindore, edhe ne Shqiperi linte shume per te deshiruar).

A e ke pare poshte cative te shtepive ka shume vende ku uji i catise ka bere edhe vrima ne gur ose ne beton. A kujton ti se uji, i rene me pika ka pas aq fuqi sa te shpoje gurin?
 - Jo, kurrsese nuk eshte e mundor. Ne kete proces qe pothuajse te gjithe e ka vene re ka dicka shume interesante. 
 - Uji nuk e shpon gurin me force, por se ai i bie diten, naten ne cdo moment pa pushim. Pikat e shiut bien pa pushim dhe bejne ate qe njeriu nuk e arrin me force. Biles ajo qe arrin uji me papertueshmerine e tij eshte edhe e bukur. Ka forma te atilla qe gjeologet dhe historianet i vleresojne miliona vjecare te vjetra. Sigurisht qe ujit i jane dashur milliona vjet per te bere ate rruge, qe ne e shohim sot dhe magjepsemi me bukurine e saj (shiko luginen e Valbones, se cforce ka uji dhe sa i durueshem ka qene ai per te hapur rrugen e tij permes shkembijve, qe ne te dy anet shkojne deri ne 2000m mbi nivelin e detit dhe syri i cdo njeriu magjepset me ate bukuri te pashoqe).

Pra mos u merzit, qe nuk e more ate provim. Meso per vjeshte pa pertim dhe sigurisht qe ke per ta marre. Me pas ke per te pare se sa e lehte ishte. Kryesore eshte qe njeriu te mos humbasi nga syte kurre qellimin e vet. 
Po te duash nuk ka asgje te paarritshme.

----------


## Teli

Ne damar te gjakut tim je drite
çdo qelize e mbush me dashuri
do t'i zeme bashke yjet ne prit
qe te na ndriçojne me lumturi

----------

